#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  Rocket AC Prism parou de funcionar do NADA

## Fallout

Tenho vários rádios rocket prism, 9 no total e todos estavam funcionando normal do nada dois pararam de funcionar não envia sinal e nem se conecta, consigo entra pelo navegador já fiz recuperação por tftp fiz downgrade, atualizei para ultima versão é nada resolver!
já fiz de tudo, não sei mais oque fazer alguém já passou por isso? preciso de ajuda!

----------


## rimaraujo

parabéns você acabou de conhecer a segunda função desse UBNT.
peso de papel.

Não se preocupe os outros também irão virar em breve.. Logo logo você terá muitos pesos de papel...

normal isso ocorreu nessa linha.... solução? peso de papel...

já fiz RMa e com tempo da pau de novo....

----------


## avatar52

Verificou se os pigtails estão corretamente ligados na antena?

----------


## Fallout

pigtails firmes tem um ano de uso foi terça feira que parou de funcionar tava na versão XC v8.5.8 então atualizei para a XC v8.5.11 também não volto a funciona o ssid

----------


## alextaws

> Tenho vários rádios rocket prism, 9 no total e todos estavam funcionando normal do nada dois pararam de funcionar não envia sinal e nem se conecta, consigo entra pelo navegador já fiz recuperação por tftp fiz downgrade, atualizei para ultima versão é nada resolver!
> já fiz de tudo, não sei mais oque fazer alguém já passou por isso? preciso de ajuda!




Você ativou a função acima destacada, e ao ativar todos os clientes com sinal ruim, com muita interferência não conectam mais no rocket prism, essa opção é chamada sicronismo por gps, serve para amenizar questão de interferência, ela é boa em situações onde você tem um padrão de sinal abaixo de -70, se tiver 1 cliente com -80, ele fica ruim e os clientes com abaixo de -70 fica também, pra fica mais claro, to enviando um link do pessoal da ubiquiti explicando isso. 

Coloca no modo "FLEXIVEL(LEGADO)" e veja se seus clientes vão conectar, mais lembre-se ao ativar essa opção seus rockets ficaram mais vulneráveis a interferência.

Com ela ativada, como postou na imagem, você consegue usar o mesmo canal 2 vezes, desde que os rockets estejam em direções opostas.

aqui o link, com maiores explicações.

----------


## Fallout

Boa Noite! amigo o ttd não importa porque nem um resolveu o sinal das duas antenas sumiu umas sexta feira e a outra sem ninguém usando terça feira poucas antenas em uso vai pelo bairro que ta direcionada restaurei padrão de fabrica coloquei no modo ponto a ponto em estação ponto a ponto com outra antena na cara dela na mesma frequência e canal ela acha o sinal da outra e não fecha conexão ela não emite mais sinal com nome do ssid

----------


## wala

Pode ter queimado o chip de rf dela ai só indo para assistencia. Achei que esses radio eram mais resistentes. Vc usou cabo blindado? aterrou? Passa essas informações que serão de grande valia para quem ta adquirindo esses radios.

----------


## rimaraujo

Esse post, nem precisa ter extenso. Leia o que eu disse.
Peso de Papel. Essa linha tem um problema grave que é essa queima RF. e nao adianta trocar. vai queimar novamente.. nao é um.. é todos.. é só esperar e todos irão acontecer muito rápido..

----------


## wala

> Esse post, nem precisa ter extenso. Leia o que eu disse.
> Peso de Papel. Essa linha tem um problema grave que é essa queima RF. e nao adianta trocar. vai queimar novamente.. nao é um.. é todos.. é só esperar e todos irão acontecer muito rápido..


Os que ta queimando e o geração1 ou geração2?

----------


## Fallout

cabo de rede cat6 Hércules 100% cobre blindado
protetor de surto da UBNT
cabo de rede cat7 100% cobre blindado
CRS326-24G-2SplusRM
nobreak NHS
aterramento barras de cobre com 6 Metros 100% cobre em local com terra úmida
DPS Clamper
ligadas nas fontes originais por uma extensão de 1u com tomadas com fusível individual
1 ano de uso são gen1 e gen2

----------


## Fallout

> Esse post, nem precisa ter extenso. Leia o que eu disse.
> Peso de Papel. Essa linha tem um problema grave que é essa queima RF. e nao adianta trocar. vai queimar novamente.. nao é um.. é todos.. é só esperar e todos irão acontecer muito rápido..


falta de consideração da ubnt com seus usuários

----------


## rimaraujo

o problema não é estrutura, serviço mal ou bem feito... é o próprio equipamento que não tem qualidade mesmo... infelizmente essa linha é um desastre... é. RF que queima não Elétrica ou Lan... se você mudar as pontas como AP vai ver que um lado não enxerga o outro é ao mudar o AP pelo cliente vai ver que ele enxerga o outro porém um dos chain vai estar -91.. logo ele não fecha enlace porque o subchannel não irá sincronizar..

----------


## alextaws

conseguiu resolver amigo?

----------


## wala

> o problema não é estrutura, serviço mal ou bem feito... é o próprio equipamento que não tem qualidade mesmo... infelizmente essa linha é um desastre... é. RF que queima não Elétrica ou Lan... se você mudar as pontas como AP vai ver que um lado não enxerga o outro é ao mudar o AP pelo cliente vai ver que ele enxerga o outro porém um dos chain vai estar -91.. logo ele não fecha enlace porque o subchannel não irá sincronizar..


Então mais to curioso para saber se esses radio são da geração 1 do prism ou ta acontecendo no geração 2 tambem pois podem ter concertado esse problema. Antigamente nos radio mikrotik se usavam protetor de surto no cabo coaxial para proteger o rf de queima por descargas eletricas será que e o caso desses radios?

----------


## wala

> cabo de rede cat6 Hércules 100% cobre blindado
> protetor de surto da UBNT
> cabo de rede cat7 100% cobre blindado
> CRS326-24G-2SplusRM
> nobreak NHS
> aterramento barras de cobre com 6 Metros 100% cobre em local com terra úmida
> DPS Clamper
> ligadas nas fontes originais por uma extensão de 1u com tomadas com fusível individual
> 1 ano de uso são gen1 e gen2


Esses seu rocket prism são geração 1 ou 2? Isso foi apos alguma tempestade com descargas eletricas? Se foi descarga eletrica deve ter queimado o rf pelo pigtail, sera que vc vai ter que adicionar um desses nas suas proteçoes?
 Talvez aterrar o pigtail ajude.

----------


## Fallout

são dois gen1, não teve tempestade um do lado esquerdo, e outro do lado direito, não consegui resolver ,arrisquei compra gen2, to esperando chega para troca.

----------


## renanpablosc

Cara, ja li relatos iguais a esse e que nada adiantava, mas lembro de um que o cara resolveu jogando o Bk de uma que esta funcionando bem na que estava com problema, não custa tentar né. Sobe o bk nela e depois altera a SSID e o ip cuidar para não dar conflito.
Ou até se tiver os backup antigo dela, ja tentou?

----------


## icarooo

rádio estava funcionando, ninguem entrou, ninguem alterou, e parou de funcionar, é hardware, tira e poe outro, normal, não é da linha ac, é da linha toda da ubnt, é cronico, queima lan e o rf, simples assim, pode voltar 300 backups, que o rf não vai voltar, todo dono de provedor tem que saber que isso é super normal com ubnt, não precisa ta chovendo nem caindo raio a 20km da sua torre, vai queimar

----------

